# acorns,acorns, and more acorns



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

Went to the lease this weekend in Utopia Tx. There is a bumper crop of acorns this year. deer just walked by the feeder and some of the other feeders still had corn on the ground. Going to be awhile before they spoil unless we get some weather to help out. How about your woods?


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

once acorns are on ground and get wet how long does it take for them to go bad and deer leave them alone?


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Llano Cty Report - Deer could care less about corn..... but there didn't seem to be many trees that had actually dropped acorns. The ones that had acorns were loaded with small acorns but there were very few trees that actually had them. On a side note, not sure of the reason but Thurs, Friday, and Sat were some of the worst days I have ever had hunting at that ranch. 4 guys hunting and there were very few deer seen compared to normal. Several hunts had no deer seen at all. Hogs are completely nuts though. Maybe that is the reason??


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep, the last time we had acorns like this my daughter said...Dad, we are throwing cookies at them and they are already standing in pie!

In my experience, I have heard people talk about acorns spoiling or rotting...but I have really not seen that. I have seen the deer picking them up after they have been on the ground for a long time.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Between the acorns and warm weather it will be a while longer until I see deer at the feeder. Until then I'm searching the woods for scrapes and tracks.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Our place in Rio Frio looks like springtime much less the millions of acorns. Don't matter though because I'm still going this weekend. I might hang out in the oak motte and pretend I'm a bush.


----------

